# Glock 30 or Stoeger Cougar .45?



## Tomex (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok so I think i narrowed down my search for a 45 between these 2, Glock 30 or Stoeger Cougar, I eventually will get both but which one would you go with first. I like the look of the Stoeger and have read great reviews about it, as for the Glock the more I read about and see videos make this gun look so easy to shoot.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

metal vs plastic
Genitron.com: Comparing 2 Guns|Cougar|30|


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

What's your intended use?
Range? HD? CC?
If your not trying to conceal it, then the Cougar. But then I prefer Metal guns with hammers. YMMV.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Tomex said:


> Ok so I think i narrowed down my search for a 45 between these 2, Glock 30 or Stoeger Cougar,* I eventually will get both but which one would you go with first.* I like the look of the Stoeger and have read great reviews about it, as for the Glock the more I read about and see videos make this gun look so easy to shoot.


 Start with the Cougar since it is much less expensive, then go for the Glock.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Stoeger Cougar.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have heard only good things about the Stoeger Cougar, and the Glock 30 is a proven design that generally can be expected to perform well, right out of the box.

I would lean toward the Glock for concealed carry, because of its simplicity of use - draw it, aim it, fire it - no lever safety, no transition from DA first shot to SA following shots. But if I just wanted a new gun and it wasn't imperative that it be ideal for concealed carry, I would probably buy the Stoeger, just to see how I liked it. I know I like Glocks, but I'm open to something 'new,' especially if it is moderately priced.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

Bisley said:


> I have heard only good things about the Stoeger Cougar, and the Glock 30 is a proven design that generally can be expected to perform well, right out of the box.
> 
> I would lean toward the Glock for concealed carry, because of its simplicity of use - draw it, aim it, fire it - no lever safety, no transition from DA first shot to SA following shots. But if I just wanted a new gun and it wasn't imperative that it be ideal for concealed carry, I would probably buy the Stoeger, just to see how I liked it. I know I like Glocks, but I'm open to something 'new,' especially if it is moderately priced.


I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had one, but sold it recently because i have small hands, and the grip was too big for my hands. If the grip works - get the Cougar.

The recoil is softer than a steel 5" 1911 in 45ACP. I was very surprised - for an aluminum framed gun with a shorter barrel


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd buy the Cougar - they are very nice guns.

:smt1099


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Since you are going to buy both the Glock 30 (small, fairly easy to conceal) and the Stoeger 45 (service-sized) then I would suggest a different approach:

The Glock 30 and a Glock 21 (a service-sized weapon).

The G30 will accept the magazines from the G21. There will be considerable carry-over skills from shooting similar weapons. And the Glocks are not very expensive.

So you could carry the G30 on your ankle, and the G21 on you hip, and carry a spare magazine for the G21 which will fit either weapon.


----------

